# What to do with old tires?



## Bru (Jul 21, 2022)

These don't seem to hold air (and were replaced with repos). What should I do with them?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jul 21, 2022)

Bru said:


> These don't seem to hold air (and were replaced with repos). What should I do with them?
> 
> View attachment 1666671



Sell them to me


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jul 21, 2022)

I'll take them


----------



## Bru (Jul 21, 2022)

Well, you guys replied fast... I may be willing to part with them, but what would _you_ do with them if you had them? To clarify my question, are they salvageable for use on a bike somehow, or should they be framed and used as artwork?


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jul 21, 2022)

I could use them as well … I’m in Chicago


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jul 21, 2022)

I would be mounting them on my 1968 Stingray and will pay shipping hahaha


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jul 21, 2022)

The tube hold air not tires they are still good maybe not for riding


----------



## Bru (Jul 21, 2022)

Are you guys saying that cracked, dried tires are still usable for riding if new tubes are used? It's been awhile since I rehabbed the Sting Ray, but I think I tried new tubes (and lined the tires with a cut-to-fit automobile tubes) and they still did not hold air.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jul 21, 2022)

It would not be a daily rider, just to look at


----------



## HEMI426 (Jul 21, 2022)

If they didn't hold air the tube was the problem.


----------



## schwinnja (Jul 21, 2022)

What they are telling you is that your tires have value to a real Stingray collector.
If you are not a collector and just want your Stingray as a rider, put your  tires for sale in classifieds or Deal or No Deal.
If you are a rider and a collector, you can put replacement tires and tubes for riding and hang on  to the originals for show 
or if you  decide to sell the bike your buyer will likely like to have them with the bike.


----------



## 1817cent (Jul 21, 2022)

Possibly clean them up and use on a display only bike.  Other than that, toss them in the trash.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 21, 2022)

people are funny about these old tires. I bought my B-6 sometime around 1985 with cracked Schwinn Typhoon Cords on it. it was my main old bike for a long time. I don't ride it as much anymore since I have more bikes now, but I would not hesitate to go for a ride. tires are still cracked, 37 years later. as I recall the dates on the tires were mid 60's 

got cracked "Schwinn Studded Balloon " tires on my Schwinn Cruiser 5, rode it about 10 miles a month or so ago. 

it has been my experience that if you mount a tire and fill it up and it does not explode overnight you are good. we are not doing 40 MPH downhills on a hot road in summer on these old bikes. most folks ride pretty slow.  I don't have new tires on any of my bikes.


----------



## BF2485 (Jul 21, 2022)

HEMI426 said:


> If they didn't hold air the tube was the problem.



maybe it still had winter air in it ... someone didnt switch to summer air yet ...


----------



## MrMonark13 (Jul 21, 2022)

I think they are perfect for a nice original sting ray. I run 65 - 85 year old tires on my daily riders without issue. I even run them on my whizzer motorbikes!


----------



## partsguy (Jul 22, 2022)

Most of my bikes are sporting new tires, tubes, and rim strips. I show them, yes, but they are also ridden during the warm months for up to 20 miles. I don’t want the risk of walking a bike home 20 miles on a trail. Old tires with cracks are best for show bikes, to be looked at.

My exceptions to this are both Radiobikes. My blue one actually has NOS tires. They look new.


----------



## MrMonark13 (Jul 22, 2022)

partsguy said:


> Most of my bikes are sporting new tires, tubes, and rim strips. I show them, yes, but they are also ridden during the warm months for up to 20 miles. I don’t want the risk of walking a bike home 20 miles on a trail. Old tires with cracks are best for show bikes, to be looked at.
> 
> My exceptions to this are both Radiobikes. My blue one actually has NOS tires. They look new.



I have to agree with you about the new tubes and rim strips. All my bikes have new ones. However, I just rode 165 miles on my whizzer with original tires. They held up perfectly fine. I do use new tires on some of my bikes.


----------



## partsguy (Jul 22, 2022)

MrMonark13 said:


> I have to agree with you about the new tubes and rim strips. All my bikes have new ones. However, I just rode 165 miles on my whizzer with original tires. They held up perfectly fine. I do use new tires on some of my bikes.




As with most other things, one has to use their judgement. That’s awesome! I tend to be a bit more conservative with tires though. To each their own!


----------



## drglinski (Jul 23, 2022)

All of my bikes are riders.   I average 12-15 MPH on my rides and that's including single speed middleweights.   I have no use for old wore out tires.


----------



## johnboy (Jul 23, 2022)

I do not like the way old ,cracked,rock-hard tires ride, but I save them and put them on bikes that I decide to sell.


----------



## Jeff54 (Jul 23, 2022)

Not holding air depends on the time frame these days. I have old 50-60's tubes that hold long time yet today's tubes are crap in comparison. The valves leak however there's been a few people who know what to do to the valves. You may also have a sticker or something stuck in the tire poking a hole in the tube

I have a set of tubes I'd bought for my old rider, that I got tired of pumping up every few weeks so, I jammed that messy Slime into them years ago.
What a mess. Had to break it down, take the valve out and squeeze that junk into the tube, a pain in the butt but it worked long time.


----------



## Gully (Jul 23, 2022)

I've often thought what to do with old tubes...


----------



## Patrick Hale (Jul 23, 2022)

Bru said:


> Well, you guys replied fast... I may be willing to part with them, but what would _you_ do with them if you had them? To clarify my question, are they salvageable for use on a bike somehow, or should they be framed and used as artwork?



The Golden Rule as I understand is always keep them inflated and use it air gauge. The issue I have with these old tires that have such strong sidewalls that I don't know they're flat half the time


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 23, 2022)

Bru said:


> These don't seem to hold air (and were replaced with repos). What should I do with them?
> 
> View attachment 1666671



Man cave, wall art...


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 23, 2022)

Bru said:


> Are you guys saying that cracked, dried tires are still usable for riding if new tubes are used? It's been awhile since I rehabbed the Sting Ray, but I think I tried new tubes (and lined the tires with a cut-to-fit automobile tubes) and they still did not hold air.



If you used Bell tubes, their's the reason... Valve cores in these tubes are GARBAGE....


----------



## JLF (Jul 23, 2022)

I appreciate this thread as I have often wondered what to do with my stash of various old 26" tires.  
I dont ride on them anymore, but could not bring myself to toss them out due to 'historical significance!'  
Some are nearly twice as old as I am and still went down the road just fine.


----------



## MrMonark13 (Jul 23, 2022)

JLF said:


> I appreciate this thread as I have often wondered what to do with my stash of various old 26" tires.
> I dont ride on them anymore, but could not bring myself to toss them out due to 'historical significance!'
> Some are nearly twice as old as I am and still went down the road just fine.



I may be interested in some. Let me know if you ever want to part with them.


----------



## partsguy (Jul 24, 2022)

drglinski said:


> All of my bikes are riders.   I average 12-15 MPH on my rides and that's including single speed middleweights.   I have no use for old wore out tires.




This too! I love to “floor it” on my 3-speed Corvette, ‘65 Silver Jet, and 2-speed Radiobike (but I am a bit reserved since that one has NOS tires! It does need to stretch it’s spokes though).


----------



## partsguy (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## nick tures (Jul 24, 2022)

I could use them aswell


----------



## BFGforme (Jul 24, 2022)

Heavy duty tubes in old tires work great! If use regular tubes they have a tendency to blow threw cracks and splits where heavy duty tubes don’t


----------



## Arjnmrskr213 (Jul 25, 2022)

Are cracked 24inch Goodyear s7 tires of a 61 schwinn valueable


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 25, 2022)

Arjnmrskr213 said:


> Are cracked 24inch Goodyear s7 tires of a 61 schwinn valueable



Ww or bw?


----------



## Arjnmrskr213 (Jul 25, 2022)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Ww or bw?



Ww


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 25, 2022)

Arjnmrskr213 said:


> Ww



Might be worth a couple bucks...


----------



## Goldenrod (Jul 26, 2022)

I buy this kit with many small super glue tubes. Then I full in the cracks and then quickly inflate them with a electric pump.


----------



## Arjnmrskr213 (Jul 26, 2022)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Might be worth a couple bucks...



Any idea how much


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 26, 2022)

Arjnmrskr213 said:


> Any idea how much



Pix?


----------



## Arjnmrskr213 (Jul 26, 2022)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Pix?


----------



## Arjnmrskr213 (Jul 26, 2022)

Thats one tire on an s7 hoop so u can see it better


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 26, 2022)

Arjnmrskr213 said:


> Thats one tire on an s7 hoop so u can see it better
> 
> View attachment 1669488



$10.00....


----------

